# What New Lens are You Most Excited About?



## mackguyver (Sep 12, 2014)

Personally the Canon EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II intrigues me. Why? How good will it be? How much will it cost?

However, the lens I'm most interested in is the Samyang 12mm f/2.8 Full Frame Fish Eye. I'd like a fisheye but the Canon 8-15 seems way too expensive for a lens I won't use a whole lot. If the Samyang is cheap (~$200-350 US) and decently sharp, I'll pick one up for sure.

The other lenses don't excite me at all.


----------



## Steve (Sep 12, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Personally the Canon EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II intrigues me. Why? How good will it be? How much will it cost?



Same. I'm not going to buy it but I'm very curious to see what they've done with the technology.


----------



## Khalai (Sep 12, 2014)

Samyang 12mm really intrigues me ATM


----------



## Eldar (Sep 12, 2014)

How could you omit the Zeiss Otus 85mm f1.4 from the list. Apart from that I think the 400 DO is interesting. I will not buy it myself, because I am well covered at 400mm, but I hope it is a high quality DO lens and that we will see more in the future.


----------



## tayassu (Sep 12, 2014)

I fell in love with the Sigma S 150-600 with the first picture I saw it on... :
That would be a perfect wildlife lens for my good, old 7D!  Don't think the C lens is going to be sufficient for my needs though 
I'll have to save heavily until Christmas, maybe I'll be able to afford it then :-\


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 12, 2014)

Eldar said:


> How could you omit the Zeiss Otus 85mm f1.4 from the list. Apart from that I think the 400 DO is interesting. I will not buy it myself, because I am well covered at 400mm, but I hope it is a high quality DO lens and that we will see more in the future.


OUCH!!! I don't know how I missed that! The poll has been fixed...


----------



## tcmatthews (Sep 12, 2014)

Canon EF-S 24mm f/2.8 STM Pancake crop and already have EF-24mm f/2.8 IS so not really that interested. If it was full frame that would be a different story 
Canon EF 24-105mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM soon to be cheep kit lens EF 28-135 soon to be discontinued. (Does this mean the Rebel F is real?)
Canon EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II interesting but more than I can afford
Sigma 150-600mm f/5-6.3 DG OS HSM (C) not likely good enough
Sigma 150-600mm f/5-6.3 DG OS HSM (S) interested how does it compare to the Tamaron 150-600 I want.
Samyang 12mm f/2.8 Full Frame Fish Eye need 150-600 more than a specialty lens
Tamron SP 15-30mm f/2.8 Di VC USD most likely to buy the new canon 16-35f4 
Zeiss Otus 85mm f/1.4 if I win the lottery I might consider this.

I still think that the 24-70f4L will soon replace the 24-105f4L as the L kit lens and the 24-105f4L will be discontinued when current supplies run out. The EF 28-135 will be discontinued replaced by the 24-105 STM as a low cost entry level full frame kit lens. 

Pure speculation but Canon could be preparing to release a full frame rebel as the world newest cheapest full frame camera. 

I really need to get a 150-600mm lens and a full frame wide angle but do not need f2.8 so the Canon 16-35f4L and a 150-600mm are top of the list. I have found the max focal length of every Tamron lens I own is there weak point so I want to see a 600mm comparison between the Sigmas and the Tamron. But a new Canon 100-400L could change my decisions if it is good enough.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 12, 2014)

tcmatthews said:


> I really need to get a 150-600mm lens and a full frame wide angle but do not need f2.8 so the Canon 16-35f4L and a 150-600mm are top of the list. I have found the max focal length of every Tamron lens I own is there weak point so I want to see a 600mm comparison between the Sigmas and the Tamron. But a new Canon 100-400L could change my decisions if it is good enough.


There are lots of good choices in these segments now, and even more soon - something that couldn't be said just a few year ago. The 16-35 f/4 IS is an excellent lens and if you don't need f/2.8 you can't go wrong. I'm really loving mine and don't regret the sale of my 16-35 f/2.8 II whatsoever. 

Canon could still come out with a "Development Announcement" for a new 100-400. I don't think any rumors site has ever scooped a "Development Announcement" though there might have been some _spy photos_ of the 200-400 1.4x out there before Canon announced the lens. I can't remember.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 12, 2014)

So far..........NONE

Zeiss 85mm seems interesting, but then, no AF. I'm really BAD with MF.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 12, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Personally the Canon EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II intrigues me. Why? How good will it be? How much will it cost?



Let's hope it will be stellar and not too expensive so the price of the heavy non-do primes drop and the rest of us can get them used . If they really get do working with high iq, this would be a revolution in lens design.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 12, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> So far..........NONE
> 
> Zeiss 85mm seems interesting, but then, no AF. I'm really BAD with MF.


I'm expecting the Ec-S screen from B&H today or tomorrow and will let you know how it works out. The 5DII and 60D versions really made manual focus a pleasure.



Marsu42 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Personally the Canon EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II intrigues me. Why? How good will it be? How much will it cost?
> ...


I understand and I still can't believe I spent so much on the 300 f/2.8 IS II. It's an amazing lens, but damn is it expensive, and they only go up from there.

My foolish hope is that the new 400 DO is actually less expensive (RE: the 16-35 f/4 IS) than we're all expecting and has improved IQ. I would much rather have seen a 400 f/5.6 IS for slightly more than the current model. Some of my best photos are from the current model and I miss a lot about that lens.


----------



## JonAustin (Sep 12, 2014)

None of the above. I'm much more interested in the recently released 16-35/4L IS and the mythical 100-400 II.


----------



## surapon (Sep 12, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Personally the Canon EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II intrigues me. Why? How good will it be? How much will it cost?
> 
> However, the lens I'm most interested in is the Samyang 12mm f/2.8 Full Frame Fish Eye. I'd like a fisheye but the Canon 8-15 seems way too expensive for a lens I won't use a whole lot. If the Samyang is cheap (~$200-350 US) and decently sharp, I'll pick one up for sure.
> 
> The other lenses don't excite me at all.



Dear Friend, Mr. Mackguyver.
I Agree with you 100%, Fisheye lens( For Creative feeling , when we are borring), The GREAT AND CHEAPO from Korea---I have one too = 3 years ago =Bower 8mm F/ 3.5 Fisheye Lens - $ 240 US Dollars , and Love the Price and the Quality of the Lens. Made in Korea, Same Company of Samyang and Rokinon.

http://www.amazon.com/Bower-SLY358C-Ultra-Wide-Angle-Fisheye/dp/B00317H7Q4

Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 12, 2014)

What body are you going to apply Ec-S with? 1DX?

I thought I saw few threads Eldar mentioned he applying ec-s on his 5D III - I could be wrong on this.



mackguyver said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > So far..........NONE
> ...


----------



## Eldar (Sep 12, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> What body are you going to apply Ec-S with? 1DX?
> 
> I thought I saw few threads Eldar mentioned he applying ec-s on his 5D III - I could be wrong on this.


I used the Eg-S on the 5DIII. That did not work out very well. It is made for the 5DII and 6D and it is not a mechanical fit. It seemed to be OK to begin with, but at some point I got a weird focus offset, which made it impossible to use. 

But I have now ordered a 3rd party S-type focusing screen from Taiwan, specifically made for the 5DIII. I don´t know what they use or how they make it, but I decided that I´ll give it a try. It is about 3x the Canon cost.

I also said earlier that I did not use any EC with the Ec-S on the 1DX. I use EC a lot in my regular shooting, so I have not been thinking too much about it. But since I said I didn´t compensate, I have been a bit more systematic. And correct answer is probably that you have to use about 2/3 stop under exposure.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 12, 2014)

No lens already known for Photokina left me excited. :-\ Obviously there Some of optimal performance (I assume), but out of my price range. I miss the long-awaited 50mm IS. :'( :-*


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 12, 2014)

Dear Surapon, is that lens FF compatible? I realize you have it on a FF body, but from what I've read, it sounds like there are dark borders on FF sensors? If not, that might be the lens I'm looking for - but if so, I'll wait for the 12mm.

Dylan, yes, it's for the 1D X. It's compatible in terms of fit, but the manual warns of metering and AF markings being off from the stock screen. There's no exposure compensation setting for it in the custom functions, so it's only semi-supported. Eldar & Edward don't report that being an issue, so I'm hoping that's the case as I really miss my Ef-S & Eg-S screens. Neuro pointed out some time ago that you can use the custom function to tweak the metering as well if it's an issue. There are custom screens available for the 5DIII as well.

Okay, Eldar beat me to the reply...and maybe the exposure difference will work out as I tend to overexpose nearly all of my photos by 2/3 - 1 EV for ETTR anyways


----------



## Eldar (Sep 12, 2014)

I have asked Bryan at TDP to do a review of focusing screens. More and more of us are now using manual focus lenses and need these high precision screens. But the available information is very limited and in some cases contradictory. He is a very thorough and objective guy, so I hope he finds the time to do it.


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 12, 2014)

The Tamron and Sigma sound interesting to me. I doubt I'd get either one, but I'd like to see the reviews when they are available. I continue to be impressed with Tamron's ability to integrate IS into their F2.8 lenses. At the focal length given, IS should not be needed, but still there are times when IS could be helpful. 

I'm also considering a 400mm to add to my kit. For budget reasons, I was investigating the 400 F5.6L. For those same reasons I'd like to check out the sigma as well.


----------



## Besisika (Sep 12, 2014)

Steve said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Personally the Canon EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II intrigues me. Why? How good will it be? How much will it cost?
> ...


Same here, interested in that one if doesn't break the bank.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 12, 2014)

surapon said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > If the Samyang is cheap (~$200-350 US) and decently sharp, I'll pick one up for sure.
> ...



Thanks Surapon, you know how to get my attention, great and cheapo - that's me . Thanks all for pointing this lens out, I nearly didn't expect to come something interesting my way anymore so I was more concentrating on trash-talk about $10k+ tele primes... but an affordable ff fisheye would be on my shopping list.


----------



## Snodge (Sep 12, 2014)

Not bothered with the fisheye - I have a perfectly capable Zenitar 16mm m42 fisheye for the odd occasion I feel like using a lens like that!

I'm definitely interested by the wide angle Tamron though; if it is anything like their 24-70mm it'll be a very nice lens...


----------



## infared (Sep 12, 2014)

Not excited about any of those..just my new Sigma 50mm Art...loving that...it is kind of amazing. Also makes me work more at getting a good photo shooting at that focal length...I am kind of liking the challenge...back to basics kind of thing and I am having fun with it...With a lens this sharp, how can I not!!!!


----------



## Skatol (Sep 12, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Dear Surapon, is that lens FF compatible? I realize you have it on a FF body, but from what I've read, it sounds like there are dark borders on FF sensors? If not, that might be the lens I'm looking for - but if so, I'll wait for the 12mm.


I bought the Samyang version years ago to go with my 7D. The lens will work with FF but with the mentioned dark borders. I have seen some modify the lens hood to eliminate this. I haven't modified mine yet as it gets very little use. I think it also negates the use of the lens cap if the mod is done.


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 12, 2014)

None, which is not a bad thing because I can use the money for so many other things right now. The 16-35 f/4 IS fixed the 2014 itch... now onto 2015!


----------



## steliosk (Sep 12, 2014)

excited from more to less

Samyang 12mm f/2.8 Full Frame Fish Eye
Tamron SP 15-30mm f/2.8 Di VC USD
Sigma 150-600mm f/5-6.3 DG OS HSM (S)
Zeiss Otus 85mm f/1.4
Canon EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II

The rest i don't give a damn.
I was expected some new L primes, some wide like 12mm-something and 16-35 III 

The 24-105 STM however indicates that the next canon FF will have DPAF. Lets hope a swirl and touch screen too. As for a better sensor? dr, shadows banding fix, etc.. i doubt it. That's the curse of being a canon user.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 12, 2014)

400 DO II. Maybe some day I will/can afford this.....

On the 85mm Zeiss: Meh, boring, and I couldn't care less.


----------



## cosmopotter (Sep 12, 2014)

*24mm EFS*

I know it's not a thrilling lens, but I want to buy the EFS24. I was just thinking about buying the EF24 2.8 which of course is 38.4mm on my 70D when I saw this announcement. It is wider than I wanted, I have the EFS 10-22mm but this is a wide prime with decent optics (I hope) and STM which is good with the video mode on my 70D. So I'm going to buy one and play.


----------



## Efka76 (Sep 12, 2014)

Guys, maybe it is a stupid question but I wanted to ask the following: If I put EF lenses on my crop camera (7D), I know that 24 mm lens will be equivalent of 38 mm. lens. However, if I put EF-S lenses of 24 mm, will I have 24 mm on crop camera or that will be 38 mm equivalent.

Once more time, sorry for such question but I really want to know the answer.


----------



## tcmatthews (Sep 12, 2014)

Efka76 said:


> Guys, maybe it is a stupid question but I wanted to ask the following: If I put EF lenses on my crop camera (7D), I know that 24 mm lens will be equivalent of 38 mm. lens. However, if I put EF-S lenses of 24 mm, will I have 24 mm on crop camera or that will be 38 mm equivalent.
> 
> Once more time, sorry for such question but I really want to know the answer.



A 24mm lens is a 24mm lens regardless of crop factor. So it will be 38mm equivalent. The EF-S10-22 is 16-35 equivalent.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 12, 2014)

Efka76 said:


> Guys, maybe it is a stupid question but I wanted to ask the following: If I put EF lenses on my crop camera (7D), I know that 24 mm lens will be equivalent of 38 mm. lens. However, if I put EF-S lenses of 24 mm, will I have 24 mm on crop camera or that will be 38 mm equivalent.
> Once more time, sorry for such question but I really want to know the answer.


Both lenses (EF24mm as well as EF-S 24mm) can be used in APS camera-C and have the same angle of view, similar to 38mm in a full frame camera. 

Let's assume that you can adapt a EF-S lens on a full frame camera ... 
In this case both lenses have the same angle of view (24mm), but the lens EF-S will be the corner of the image darkened.


----------



## mb66energy (Sep 12, 2014)

The OTUS 85mm lens is the most interesting for me in this line-up:
* I like optimum quality and
* the freedom to choose each f-stop depending on my idea about a photo and
* the missing LOCA which I expect from a well designed apochromatic lens

Might rise my 600D to 15 MPix real resolution instead of the 9 MPix of the EF 2.0 100 ... but on the other hand: It's just 25% more linear resolution perhaps (!) resulting in 25%x25% larger prints with the same resolution.

So perhaps I will invest 4500 €/$ in 150 day trips to photographically interesting sites - a nice dinner included ...


----------



## NancyP (Sep 12, 2014)

THe 12mm SamBowRokProOpticVivitar (Samyang Co.) Korean lens is the full frame equivalent of their 8 mm f/3.5, and I presume that Samyang will continue to use the stereographic projection and the low-coma design. Every wide-field astro-landscape photographer with a full frame camera (eg, the 6D, with really nice high-ISO behavior) will be lining up for this lens. I hope they bring it out in time for the 2015 Perseids meteor shower (13 August, a new moon for best visibility).


----------



## jrista (Sep 12, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > How could you omit the Zeiss Otus 85mm f1.4 from the list. Apart from that I think the 400 DO is interesting. I will not buy it myself, because I am well covered at 400mm, but I hope it is a high quality DO lens and that we will see more in the future.
> ...



Thanks! That was my vote!


----------



## andrewflo (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm definitely most excited by our recent UWA zoom choices that have been coming in... the Tamron 15-30mm, Canon 16-35mm f/4, and rumored Sigma 14-24mm.

Neither the 16-35mm f/2.8L II with it's $1700 price tag and mediocre optics nor the Tokina 16-28mm f/2.8 with its clutch focus, lack of weather sealing, and poor resistance to floor had me really sold before.


----------



## jrista (Sep 13, 2014)

The Sigma 14-24 would definitely intrigue me, if it was for FF cameras. A lot of interesting Sigma lenses end up being for APS-C only, which is frustrating.


----------



## jd7 (Sep 13, 2014)

Steve said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Personally the Canon EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II intrigues me. Why? How good will it be? How much will it cost?
> ...



+1

I'm vaguely interested in the two Sigma 150-600 lenses too, but I doubt I'll buy either of them. Overall though, I'm not really excited about any of the recently announced lenses. I was really hoping we would see an 85 1.8 IS!

PS - If I was shooting on a crop camera, I'd definitely be interested in that 24 pancake, assuming it's priced the same as the 40 pancake. I've seen some negative comments on CR about the 24 pancake, but my bet is Canon will sell a lot of them.


----------



## Omni Images (Sep 13, 2014)

The new Primes, 400mm F5.6L IS and the new 300mm F4L IS the lenses for the masses ...

Oh wait, they are not doing them !

Not excited about any ...


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 13, 2014)

I like the 24M pancake Idea. having bought the 40m lens for my wife's sl1 it gives a prime wide
to the crop cameras. if the image quality is as good as the 40 even better.


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2014)

Steve said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Personally the Canon EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II intrigues me. Why? How good will it be? How much will it cost?
> ...



+1


----------



## bholliman (Sep 13, 2014)

I do not plan to buy any of these lenses. The Otus 85mm interest me, but only to see if it sets a new quality benchmark, its way out of my budget. 

I'm still hoping and saving for the long rumored 100-400 mkII or a new 50 or 85 IS.


----------



## eml58 (Sep 13, 2014)

The Otus 85 to go with my other Zeiss Lenses, then hopefully an Otus 35f/1.4.

Just don't see Canon anytime soon developing lenses that stand next to the Zeiss Lenses (15/21/55/135 & soon 85), would love Canon to develop a 14-24f/2.8 as good as the Nikon, but that also seems Pie in the Sky.

My wait for a +/- 40MP Body from Canon also seems to be part of the Pie mentioned above, love my 1 Dx, the 5DMK III is Ok, but a 36 to 45 MP Sensor that works as well as the Sony 50MP in the Pentax 645z, that's a worthwhile wait, starting to look like that old movie, "A Bridge to Far".


----------



## jrista (Sep 13, 2014)

eml58 said:


> The Otus 85 to go with my other Zeiss Lenses, then hopefully an Otus 35f/1.4.
> 
> Just don't see Canon anytime soon developing lenses that stand next to the Zeiss Lenses (15/21/55/135 & soon 85), would love Canon to develop a 14-24f/2.8 as good as the Nikon, but that also seems Pie in the Sky.
> 
> My wait for a +/- 40MP Body from Canon also seems to be part of the Pie mentioned above, love my 1 Dx, the 5DMK III is Ok, but a 36 to 45 MP Sensor that works as well as the Sony 50MP in the Pentax 645z, that's a worthwhile wait, starting to look like that old movie, "A Bridge to Far".



Yeah, from the images I've seen, the Otus lenses are amazing. I'm not sure the non-Otus lenses are that far above Canon's, but the Otus definitely seem to be. 

Regarding the higher MP body...have you considered the A7r with EF adapter? Since the Zeiss lenses are all manual, it's not like AF is going to be an issue. You would get that nice high resolution, high DR, which would go GREAT with the Otus lenses.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 13, 2014)

jrista said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > The Otus 85 to go with my other Zeiss Lenses, then hopefully an Otus 35f/1.4.
> ...



Tiniest point, and I hope I am not labeled a pedant, but that should be "A Bridge Too Far", it is an amazing film of an even more amazing Operation, back in my youth I made a "pilgrimage" drive along XXX Corps route through Nijmegen, Eindhoven and on to Arnhem. 

Highly recommend the film to anybody with the slightest interest in pretty much anything but romance, there are so many microcosms in it it is impossible to list, the cast is one of the greatest ensemble casts ever and many of the most unbelievable scenes are from the mouths of the films advisers, who were on set, and were the actual people being portrayed.

In our darkest moments the bravest light the way.


----------



## cosmopotter (Sep 13, 2014)

Efka76 said:


> Guys, maybe it is a stupid question but I wanted to ask the following: If I put EF lenses on my crop camera (7D), I know that 24 mm lens will be equivalent of 38 mm. lens. However, if I put EF-S lenses of 24 mm, will I have 24 mm on crop camera or that will be 38 mm equivalent.
> 
> Once more time, sorry for such question but I really want to know the answer.



On a crop camera,an EFS lens is as rated, so EFS24 is 24mm. An EF 24mm on a crop has The same field of view as as an EFS38 (if such a lens existed).


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 13, 2014)

cosmopotter said:


> Efka76 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, maybe it is a stupid question but I wanted to ask the following: If I put EF lenses on my crop camera (7D), I know that 24 mm lens will be equivalent of 38 mm. lens. However, if I put EF-S lenses of 24 mm, will I have 24 mm on crop camera or that will be 38 mm equivalent.
> ...



You didn't write that correctly.

The EF-S 24 mm on a crop camera (which is all it will work on) will have the same field of view as a mythical EF 38mm on a FF camera.

If you could put the EF-S 24 on a FF camera and it covered the sensor you would have the FOV of a EF-S 15mm on a crop camera.

The EF 24 f1.4 L and the EF-S 24 2.8 have the same focal length.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 13, 2014)

That Sigma 600mm zoom lens has a lot of potential, especially now that we know there are two of them.
They cannot sell two variations if one isn't significantly better than the other, and they would never sell a cheaper one if it wasn't competitive with the Tamron.
Thus, this lens is going to be awesome, even if only for mostly stationary subjects.

And that new TC may have some electronic trickery going on, if it doesn't transmit it's presence then I might not even need a fancy new zoom at all, since the 400f5.6 with crappy slow AF while using a fancy Global Vision TC may give nearly the same result.

And then we have to wait and see how the SX60 plays out, it may just one-up everything else on the market, while being much more compact.


----------



## Ruined (Sep 13, 2014)

Here is my "Something else" newly announced lens I am most excited about:
None of the above.


----------



## Synkka (Sep 13, 2014)

Really interested about the 400 DO, it is certainly a newer technology Canon are pushing so I am excited to see where they are taking it. The new samyang fisheye should be pretty great to.

I was really hoping for a 35 1.4 refresh


----------



## brad-man (Sep 13, 2014)

I didn't notice the Sigma 135 f/1.8 OS Art mentioned.


----------



## eli452 (Sep 13, 2014)

For me it's the Canon EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II.
Why? 
Many years ago I had a subscription for an Hi-Fi magazine. Once a year I received a "Buyers Guide" loaded with tons of little paragraphs about new equipment. It was before the Internet and that was a good source of info. So first I read about new models of the components I had. Than what? Pick a description based about one piece of info, Such as price or weight. 8 kg of speaker is standard 80 Kg IS something to look into. So based on price and weight the 400 is the most interesting lens...  (at least for me as I do not plan on a new purchase)


----------



## Khalai (Sep 13, 2014)

brad-man said:


> I didn't notice the Sigma 135 f/1.8 OS Art mentioned.


Is such lens announced? Just rumors AFAIK...


----------



## brad-man (Sep 13, 2014)

Khalai said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't notice the Sigma 135 f/1.8 OS Art mentioned.
> ...



True. Supposedly, the 24 and the 85 Art will come first and I have no doubt they will be excellent, but it's the 135 that I find most exciting from a creative point of view. It's as close to the EF 200 f/2 as I'll ever get.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 13, 2014)

24-105 STM. I need a light GP video lens that isn't too expensive and decently sharp.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 13, 2014)

brad-man said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > brad-man said:
> ...


I'd also agree that is my most awaited prime.


----------



## Quest for Light (Sep 13, 2014)

A 14-24mm f2.8 with the same quality as my Nikkor would be nice.

But i am waiting for ages.. will not happen.
And for me it´s too late anyway. I am happy with my D800E +14-24mm f2.8 combo.


----------



## eml58 (Sep 13, 2014)

jrista said:


> Yeah, from the images I've seen, the Otus lenses are amazing. I'm not sure the non-Otus lenses are that far above Canon's, but the Otus definitely seem to be.
> 
> Regarding the higher MP body...have you considered the A7r with EF adapter? Since the Zeiss lenses are all manual, it's not like AF is going to be an issue. You would get that nice high resolution, high DR, which would go GREAT with the Otus lenses.



Hi John, Yes, I actually purchased the a7r, The EVF is a little difficult to get used to for me, the lag thing is just annoying so it's mostly manual focus via live view, size is just perfect, the menu system is quite good, the Sensor & Images from the a7r are pretty good, it's such a pity Sony crippled the E system with too little lens support, I have the metabones VIII adaptor & the Otus 55 works very well on it, it's mostly just that lag in the viewfinder.

I've looked at the Pentax 645z & if they had a better lens line up I'de jump on board for Landscape & Portrait type Images, still nothing around quite like the 1Dx for Wildlife.

Such a shame Canon have dragged the chain on a +/- 40MP body, I do agree wholeheartedly with the comments you make on CR regards the DR of the Canon sensors versus the Nikon, I used the D800 for a while, wasn't happy at all with it, but I still keep my D3x so I can use the 14-24f/2.8, damn pity at the moment we couldn't pull the sensor out of the D810 & put it in the 5DMK III, I'm probably going to get slammed by the Canon puritanical brigade over the comment, but in my view Canon lately have been less about innovation and more about Status Quo. Real innovation seems too be coming from the likes of Sony, Pentax, Fuji etc, what would we give for the Sony 50MP sensor in a Canon 1 series body & 3 FPS, a lot.

Be nice to see Canon do a 40MP sensor, better DR or at least as good as the Nikon & drop a EVF similar to the Fujifilm XT-1 into it, I guess this is enough to have me banned  But we can dream & hope, in the meantime it's 1Dx, 5DMK III & the a7r ( I don't post the a7r Images anywhere here, it is after all a Canon centric site).


----------



## jrista (Sep 14, 2014)

eml58 said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, from the images I've seen, the Otus lenses are amazing. I'm not sure the non-Otus lenses are that far above Canon's, but the Otus definitely seem to be.
> ...



Thanks for the support.  I agree, sadly, that I think Canon is much more about the status quo these days than continuing to innovate on the photography front. Very confusing, since they used to be so cutting edge and cranking out more improvements than anyone not all that long ago. I think a lot of the reason we're here today with DSLRs is thanks to Canon.

I'm trying to think of ways to clearly demonstrate the real-world differences between a D810, A7r and 5D III. A lot of people here say the know there are differences, but just don't really see them. To me, the differences are huge, and the more I mess around with D800 files, the more I realize the differences aren't just in the shadows. The shadows are incredibly clean, even when heavily lifted, compare to any Canon...but it doesn't stop there. Colors are richer (well, maybe just "purer") from the shadows to the highlights. The higher Q.E. translates into lower noise across the board, right into the highlights. The digital signal stored in a NEF is just better, has cleaner, less "dirty" data. I couldn't really see these differences until I had a 5D III...now that I do, it's almost plain as day...and it's surprising. I'm not saying the differences are like 50% or even 30%...but a 10% improvement in color fidelity is a meaningful, visible (even if slightly subtle at times) difference. The shadow noise difference is just massive....you get richer color really deep into the shadows, and you don't see color noise until you've lifted by several stops at least, and sometimes not until you start lifting shadows above the 5-stop mark. That is just mind-blowing to me. I "knew" it intellectually before...but the 5D III in relative comparison is so bad, it's just...a very stark, obvious difference. 

Anyway, regardless of how the 7D II actually turns out when it hits the streets, I am probably going to add another brand to my kit. It's a bit of a bummer to hear about your experience with the A7r EVF...that was my feeling, has been my feeling for a long time regarding EVFs. I haven't tried Fujufilm's...never really been interested in Fuji cameras (innovative, but the results just don't seem to really top the competition in the end...like their X-Trans sensor...intriguing, but it is worse than an AA filter in that it causes more blurring than a simple OLPF.) I simply cannot afford the D810 and some Nikon lenses...not if I want to continue enhancing my Astrophotography anyway (I've got over $4000 earmarked for a new cooled astro CCD).

How is the Metabones adapter with other Canon lenses? Does it work well? I am not sure that, if I added an A7r to my kit, that I'd stick with it. I am thinking it would probably be mostly a temporary thing, then I'd sell it and either get the A7r "Mark II" if one comes out soon, or if by some miracle Canon actually turns the 5D IV into a landscape behemoth with 40-50mp AND better Exmore-level DR (the former I think is likely...the latter I think is very unlikely from Canon at this point.)


----------



## eml58 (Sep 14, 2014)

jrista said:


> How is the Metabones adapter with other Canon lenses? Does it work well? I am not sure that, if I added an A7r to my kit, that I'd stick with it. I am thinking it would probably be mostly a temporary thing, then I'd sell it and either get the A7r "Mark II" if one comes out soon, or if by some miracle Canon actually turns the 5D IV into a landscape behemoth with 40-50mp AND better Exmore-level DR (the former I think is likely...the latter I think is very unlikely from Canon at this point.)



The Metabones works well, I use it quite a lot these days with the TSE 17 & 24, plus the Zeiss Lenses (15,21,Otus 55, 135 & soon the Otus 85), I like the files from the a7r, certainly better than the 5DMK III, I have 2 5DMK III Bodies that I'm going to sell, I have used the 5D in my Underwater Imaging but recently bought a Housing for the a7r, smaller footprint, better Images.

Like yourself, waiting for Canon to develop that 50MP Sensor & stick into a 1D Body (need the robustness & weather proofing of the 1D line). But I think it's a couple years away at best, more chance of an improved a7r II before we see Canon go + 22MP.


----------



## jrista (Sep 14, 2014)

eml58 said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > How is the Metabones adapter with other Canon lenses? Does it work well? I am not sure that, if I added an A7r to my kit, that I'd stick with it. I am thinking it would probably be mostly a temporary thing, then I'd sell it and either get the A7r "Mark II" if one comes out soon, or if by some miracle Canon actually turns the 5D IV into a landscape behemoth with 40-50mp AND better Exmore-level DR (the former I think is likely...the latter I think is very unlikely from Canon at this point.)
> ...



Thanks. How is the A7r for underwater? I don't live near a body of water that has anything interesting in it, but years ago I worked with a guy who did reef photography with a film camera (that was just before the turning of the age to digital), and his stuff was amazing. I've loved it ever since. I bet an A7s would be phenomenal for the lower light levels in a reef.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 14, 2014)

brad-man said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > brad-man said:
> ...


+1, These two 24mm and 85mm from Sigma will fit in my collection. And hopefully will be at the same level of the 35A and 50A.
I hope the new 400mm f4 DO will be farily priced between the f2.8 and f5.6 versions.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 14, 2014)

I just caught wind of the Schneider 50mm f/2.8 tilt-shift. I'm not sure if I want more to use it or look at it, but either way I want one.

Jim


----------



## gsealy (Sep 14, 2014)

The Zeiss Otus 85mm 1.4 is amazing. Just read the reviews and look at the comparison photos taken with other lenses. If I had it I would strap it on, walk down the street , and shoot everything that walks, talks, and is standing. I wouldn't go home until the memory card is filled up.


----------



## eml58 (Sep 14, 2014)

jrista said:


> Thanks. How is the A7r for underwater? I don't live near a body of water that has anything interesting in it, but years ago I worked with a guy who did reef photography with a film camera (that was just before the turning of the age to digital), and his stuff was amazing. I've loved it ever since. I bet an A7s would be phenomenal for the lower light levels in a reef.



The a7r works a treat as an underwater replacement for the 1DMK IV & 5DMK III which have been my main Cameras for a while, 5DMK II before that & 5D before that, and for a while I housed the Nikon 3 Dx but it was getting out of hand when heading off on a dive trip, 3 Cameras, 3 different Housings, needed a Sherpa just to carry the gear. The footprint of the a7r Housed is 30% less than the 5DMK III so much easier to handle in stiff currents, the housed 1DMK IV is an absolute bitch when you get any sort of current, but the 1.3 crop with the 100 Macro works so very well.

The only issue I have again is the EVF & the fact that there are no, as yet, Zeiss Macro Lenses for the a7r, currently I use it with the 35f/2.8 Zeiss Lens, then the Metabones adaptor with my Canon 8-15f/4 (mostly @ 15) & the Canon 100 f/2.8 II Macro (an exceptionally good Macro Lens, kills the Nikon 105). Set to that I use two Seacam Strobes for lighting & a small focus light on top of the Housing.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 14, 2014)

eml58 said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > How is the Metabones adapter with other Canon lenses? Does it work well? I am not sure that, if I added an A7r to my kit, that I'd stick with it. I am thinking it would probably be mostly a temporary thing, then I'd sell it and either get the A7r "Mark II" if one comes out soon, or if by some miracle Canon actually turns the 5D IV into a landscape behemoth with 40-50mp AND better Exmore-level DR (the former I think is likely...the latter I think is very unlikely from Canon at this point.)
> ...


I have resisted the A7R by telling myself that something would happen at Photokina, but now we know nothing will. Ideally I would have liked a 1DXs, but would also be happy with a 5DIV, provided the spec was right. The negative debate about DR, all-singing-and-dancing bodies etc. is a bit difficult for me to understand. I don´t need everything in one body, even though that would be preferable. For fast action stuff, I will be happy to use my 1DX for years and I will most likely add the 7DII to that. But the majority of images i shoot are low iSO and single frame, where I would like to have as much resolution and DR as possible. So a high resolution. high DR at low ISO and, most likely, low fps would be fine. I also believe the majority of stills, studio, landscape etc. photographers would feel the same. I have even looked at the Pentax 645z, but I am a bit put off by the thought of adding even more lenses, bodies and accessories to an over crowded portfolio. How do you pack a backpack for a trip then ... ?

So the question for me now is; Should I get the A7R as a gap filler? Edward; Are you sufficiently happy with yours to recommend that?


----------



## lintoni (Sep 14, 2014)

Canon Rumors - the one place on the net where a thread entitled "What New Lens Are You Most Excited About?" is guarenteed to become a discussion about the D800/D810 and the A7r within 5 pages! Guys, aren't there enough threads about the 7Dii for discussions on the Exmor sensors and the cameras containing them?!?


----------



## lintoni (Sep 14, 2014)

Would have been interested in the Tamron 15-30, but that front element looks way too bulbous for filters. Oh well...


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 14, 2014)

lintoni said:


> Canon Rumors - the one place on the net where a thread entitled "What New Lens Are You Most Excited About?" is guarenteed to become a discussion about the D800/D810 and the A7r within 5 pages! Guys, aren't there enough threads about the 7Dii for discussions on the Exmor sensors and the cameras containing them?!?


Really, we Canonrumors users can not stick to topic subject.  Any conversation always ends up talking about the better dinamic range of Exmor sensors. :-[


----------



## surapon (Sep 14, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Dear Surapon, is that lens FF compatible? I realize you have it on a FF body, but from what I've read, it sounds like there are dark borders on FF sensors? If not, that might be the lens I'm looking for - but if so, I'll wait for the 12mm.
> 
> Dylan, yes, it's for the 1D X. It's compatible in terms of fit, but the manual warns of metering and AF markings being off from the stock screen. There's no exposure compensation setting for it in the custom functions, so it's only semi-supported. Eldar & Edward don't report that being an issue, so I'm hoping that's the case as I really miss my Ef-S & Eg-S screens. Neuro pointed out some time ago that you can use the custom function to tweak the metering as well if it's an issue. There are custom screens available for the 5DIII as well.
> 
> Okay, Eldar beat me to the reply...and maybe the exposure difference will work out as I tend to overexpose nearly all of my photos by 2/3 - 1 EV for ETTR anyways



Dear Friend, Mr. mackguyver.
Yes, This 8 mm Fish eyes is for Small Sensor, But When I use with my FF. Camera, I can Crop and still get the Best of Fisheye Effect too.
But , So cheap.
Have a great Sunday, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## eml58 (Sep 15, 2014)

Eldar said:


> So the question for me now is; Should I get the A7R as a gap filler? Edward; Are you sufficiently happy with yours to recommend that?



No, simple answer, I've adapted to the a7r primarily because of the sensor & small footprint for Underwater use. 

As a replacement for the 1Dx not in the same league, may never be (for wildlife, anything that moves quick, weather proofing, ruggedness).

As a replacement for the 5DMK III ? In most situations I believe it can & does, with the exception of Lens Support at this point. Currently I use my Canon/Zeiss Lenses with the Metabones adaptor, not a perfect situation, but it does work well.

I'll be interested to see what Sony does with the a7r II, or, wether or not Sony drop that +50MP CMOS Sensor into a DSLR, that would almost certainly see me buying into the system and if they set the Camera up to use any Lens (via adaptors), maybe getting close to what I'de like to see in a high MP Canon Body.

I think the current a7r is a good Camera with future potential as a system, it's not yet a very good camera just yet.

The 5DMK III for it's few idiosyncrasies is still a very good Camera with all the support that Canon provides, until Sony can match that it's probably not effective to look at the a7r other than as an experiment, or for a specific reason (Housed size for underwater use).

I've looked at the Fuji XT-1 for a few reasons, but a friend of mine has one and the EVF on this Camera is where I'de like to see Canon move towards in a 5DMK IV with 40MP sensor, perhaps the best iteration of an EVF I've seen, still has lag, but it's so minimal you hardly notice it, maybe where the a7r will be next year.

Of all the systems I've looked at in the last 12 to 18 months, the Pentax 645z is the best development I've seen, if they had a better Lens line up with Leaf Shutter Lenses as an option (current lens lineup sync speed is 1/200th ?? from memory), for anything other than Wildlife I'de be on board.


----------



## gregorywood (Sep 15, 2014)

bholliman said:


> I do not plan to buy any of these lenses. The Otus 85mm interest me, but only to see if it sets a new quality benchmark, its way out of my budget.
> 
> I'm still hoping and saving for the long rumored 100-400 mkII or a new 50 or 85 IS.



+1

I'm waiting for the modern versions of the old favorites - 50mm f/1.4, 85mm f/1.8, and an updated 100-400mm. I've considered going to the Sigma line to fill these gaps, but I've not had great luck with Sigma lenses in the past regarding consistent sharp focus. I hear it's getting better, but I'm still apprehensive.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 15, 2014)

surapon said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Surapon, is that lens FF compatible? I realize you have it on a FF body, but from what I've read, it sounds like there are dark borders on FF sensors? If not, that might be the lens I'm looking for - but if so, I'll wait for the 12mm.
> ...


Surapon, thanks for posting more samples and information about this lens. I think I'll wait for the 12mm and hopefully it will be pretty reasonable. The samples look really nice, even though it looks like they were all shot at ISO 3200+ on the 5DII! If it turns out to cost $500+ or something, I'll take another look at your recommendation for sure 

Thanks again for the details!


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Sep 15, 2014)

16-35 f/4


----------



## Helios68 (Sep 30, 2014)

EF 400mm f/4 DO

As a wildlife photographer I am looking for quite long focal lengths MTF charts would be interesting as focusing speed with the new 7D mkII with or without extenders.


----------



## NancyP (Oct 1, 2014)

Since this has turned out to be a sensor discussion, let me say: SamBowRokProOpticYang 12 mm f/2.8 fisheye - on an Sony A7s for astro. Satisfied? :


----------



## Zv (Oct 1, 2014)

Excited about the Tamron wide angle zoom and the 12mm fisheye from Samyang though right now my finances are still recovering from paying a buttload of back taxes. :-\

2015 is going be my big GAS release year!


----------



## beckstoy (Oct 1, 2014)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > Khalai said:
> ...



I'm freaking out waiting for the Siggy 85 1.4 Art. After that one comes and they move on to the 135 1.8, I'll sell my amazing EF 135 f2 and pick it up if Sigma keeps up the momentum generated with their stunning 35A and 50A.


----------



## slclick (Oct 1, 2014)

I passed on the Tamron 150-600 due to the long end not being as sharp as I would care for so I'm going to take a long hard look at the Sigma C version.


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 1, 2014)

other. EF 16-35/4 L IS


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 1, 2014)

beckstoy said:


> I'm freaking out waiting for the Siggy 85 1.4 Art. After that one comes and they move on to the 135 1.8, I'll sell my amazing EF 135 f2 and pick it up if Sigma keeps up the momentum generated with their stunning 35A and 50A.



A Sigma 135A would be a lens I would be interested in.


----------



## DanN (Oct 1, 2014)

I voted for the 400DO II. After the "L" series price cuts I was *this* close to buying a 300mm 2.8 IS II. But I rented one last spring and, if you're doing bird photography, the first thing you do is slap on a 1.4 extender to convert it to an F4.0 420mm lens. So if you want a fast lens that you can hike around with and take handheld pictures of wildlife, the 400 looks like an excellent choice. Provided it lives up to its MTS graphs.

I'm a bit puzzled that we haven't seen any reviews trickling out yet. Apparently they had a few at Photokina, but I guess they're not lending them out to reviewers yet.


----------



## gigabellone (Oct 2, 2014)

The 24-105. I usually shoot primes only, and put a lot of thought in any single picture. Having a cheap zoom with good IQ for vacations and casual shooting would be great.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 2, 2014)

gigabellone said:


> The 24-105. I usually shoot primes only, and put a lot of thought in any single picture. Having a cheap zoom with good IQ for vacations and casual shooting would be great.



I am the same way. I only have primes in my new lens kit. But there are times when a zoom would be nice for the carry around lens. 24-105 seems like a good useful range too.


----------



## ejenner (Oct 3, 2014)

I was going to put the Canon EF 24-105mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM just to be silly, but I guess it might be more popular that I'd have thought.


----------



## Lee Jay (Oct 3, 2014)

I put down the C (Contemporary) version of the Sigma 150-600, and here's why.

The S (Sport) version is too heavy and too expensive to compete directly against the Tamron 150-600, and I suspect that's why Sigma is producing it and why it's later than the S version (it might be a reaction to the Tamron).

The Tamron is soft above 400mm and wide open.

That's why I'm interested in the C version - the Sigma interview guy said it would be about as good optically as the S version except for the corners on full-frame at the long end. Well, I'd be using it on crop, and the S version looks to be quite good.

So, the C version might be just what the Tamron needed to be - sharp wide open at the long end.

And that would make it interesting to me.


----------



## sanj (Oct 3, 2014)

Sigma 150-600 sports. It may be heavier but I believe the AF will be better. My 200-400 1.x is up for sale. The Canon must be a better lens but I use this focal length just once a year and can't justify the cost.


----------

